# Monster Pistol Course



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

JDS TACTICAL
Monster Pistol Course - Sept. 27-28, 2004
Hosted by Attleboro Police Department

Course Description:

These courses are hands-on, practical, and very intensive. Students will be provided the opportunity to apply their weapons in many operational situations. Students, who complete any of these courses, will come away feeling confident in their ability to apply their weapon system in an operational situation. These courses will involve significant "trigger time" in as many practical situations as can be duplicated in a limited number of days.

These courses include a "shoot-back" target system*. The entire course is oriented towards the Police or Military Operator. There is a large ammunition requirement for these courses, so expect to shoot and not listen to old war stories. There will be courses of fire that require physical exertion, so please come to these schools physically prepared.

These courses contain standards drills that must be met in order to successfully graduate.

Training Fee:
Two-Day Course only $225.00
Course

Course Registration:
Contact JDS Tactical, Inc via email at [email protected] by calling (303) 873-1161
FAX Registration Form to 303-696-9288
Reserve your place in the class with a purchase order number or Check
And Mail to:9559 E. Iowa Circle, Denver, Colorado 80247

Required Equipment: 
• 500 Rounds ammunition
• Eye and ear protection
• Body Armor
• Pistol
• Duty Belt
• 3 - Magazines

Date and Time: 
Sept. 27-28, 2004
8:30 AM-5:00 PM

Location:
Attleboro, MA Police Range

Agency Contact:
John Otrando
Steve Beaudet

http://www.masscops.com/als.shtml


----------

